
One Day at Amazon: In the Belly of the Beautiful Beast - yarapavan
https://www.adventur.es/one-day-at-amazon
======
yarapavan
A woman who identified herself as “Mama P,” an employee of the staffing
agency, gave us lots of practical advice. We should show up early, because
they assume not everyone is going to show up on the first day and only a
limited number of people will be let in. She let us know that if we were
caught with a cell phone, the police would be called and the phone would be
searched for pictures -- and we would be terminated. Interestingly, you walk
into the facility with just an ID badge, but you must walk out through metal
detectors. Mama P also let us in on a secret about what the number one stolen
item was in Amazon’s fulfillment centers. Condoms.

